# Taiga Building Products (TBL.NT)



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all, I was just digging for new investing ideas, and came across this one. I've never invested in corporate bonds before, and don't know much about them other than the basics, but judging by the 12% yield, and the 5 year price history, I'm quite curious. Thoughts?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

<crickets>

I guess nobody's touching corporate bonds these days... I most likely won't either with interest rates expected to rise, but just found this one interesting, and will probably watch from the sidelines just to see how it does.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it is the 12% yield that resulted in the sounds of silence. Never looked into the company's rating but my guess is junk status and for me that is a no go. Be interesting to see what happens but not something I would put my investing dollars into.

Cheers


----------

